# What plants to put in mantid enclosures?



## mantis religiosa (Oct 27, 2007)

Any suggestions of how to arrange them?Do you know of any type of plants ideal for this?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2007)

Fake plants are generally the best way to go, to be honest. But if you are concerned about aesthetics, it could be good. I know that Bamboo does well in low-light conditions, but can't really comment on anything else.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Fake plants are generally the best way to go, to be honest. But if you are concerned about aesthetics, it could be good. I know that Bamboo does well in low-light conditions, but can't really comment on anything else.


+1


----------



## Mantida (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, Andrew's got it. Bamboo is really easy to care for and is low maintenance. I used to use it with my lizards. Lucky bamboo is easy to get a hold of and would provide a nice perch for the mantis/viewing pleasure.


----------



## Malnra (Oct 29, 2007)

Fake isnt as special as a real one.  

I was looking at some of the terrarium plants they sell, but wanted to check to see if they were actually dwarf plants or just in a small pot. Would be nice to get some small plants to actually grow in the tank (small as in less than 10 inches, prefer 5).

For 1 mantis does he really need more than 1 branch to hang from ? Having 2 or 3 choices for him would be enough .. yes yes ???


----------



## joossa (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't use any plants. Real plants would be good to use for tropical species that need high humidity. IMO, fake plants will just make enclosures harder to clean up, especially if you have multiple mantids and enclosures. Personally, I just throw in a couple of sticks that I pull off from my trees that are in the yard.



Geoff_K said:


> For 1 mantis does he really need more than 1 branch to hang from ? Having 2 or 3 choices for him would be enough .. yes yes ???


One stick is usually enough for nymphs, as long as it runs up to the lid. Most mantids like to hang upside-down and remain on the lid and will only use the stick as a method of climbing up to the top. Sometimes, it helps to have multiple branches in the enclosures of adult females so that they have multiple areas to lay their ooths.


----------

